# Cordless, mini clipper recommendations



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am looking for a cordless mini clipper that isn't made in China. Does anyone have one they can recommend? I am planning to use it on the stomach, paws, and tail area only but want something quality. Any help appreciated!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi, I have always used a Wahl cordless trimmer. I think they are good quality. My experience has been that they are very reliable. You can find them on Amazon.com:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, can you look on yours and see where it is made---some are made in China! The Wahl site doesn't distinguish!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, dear-it's made in China! Sorry, I'm afraid I'm not any help. It is getting harder and harder to find anything not made in China. It stinks!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks anyhow! I do know some are made in Germany so I will keep looking!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - take a look at this article I found. It's about animal clippers from horses to dogs and late in the article it seemed to name a couple of German brands, I think Moser and Laub. See if you can get any info off this to start you looking at their sites. Peasridge Clipper Advice - Welcome


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andis are made in the us, at least mine are. You might want to check out their cordless models.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

THANKS Christina. I have the Andis AG Detachable Plus Detachable Blade Pet Clipper which I have owned since. . . well, let's just say a LONG time! It is wonderful for the big jobs. The small portable one (Andis AGR+) sells for 330 EUROS here--that is upwards to almost 500$$ depending on the exchange rate! Way out of my price range.
I found two Wahls made in Germany---one called super groom (at 130 Euros) and one called super trim at 80 Euros. Since I don't know how long I will stay here I would prefer to order one w/US current if I am going to spend that much. I really want a personal reference IF someone has a good one NOT made in China.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Wahl from PETCO.com any Wahl brand clippers are made in the USA i dont have them but i was looking into them to purchase my own.:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

romeo&juliet said:


> Wahl from PETCO.com any Wahl brand clippers are made in the USA i dont have them but i was looking into them to purchase my own.:thumbsup:


Sorry but that isn't true---April just checked & her's are made in China! Sorry!
Andis are made in the US.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Really wow they show pictures on the boxes say made in USA and their website tells you the same Wahl thats shocking are they lying? :angry:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Sorry but that isn't true---April just checked & her's are made in China! Sorry!
> Andis are made in the US.


 


Ok im researching some more because thats why i wanted Wahl clippers the ones that i looked at at Petco says made in USA so they must have different clippers made in different places. Im going to check into it more thank you for making me awre of that :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wahl is also made in Germany---but since I don't live stateside I can only tell you facts I am certain are true. I try to research as much as I can. Some of the US Wahl's fine print says "German engineering" which is also misleading. Usually the cheaper brands are made in China and the more expensive ones in Germany. I did not know any were made in the US. I also know one is made in Hungary.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes personally i just called WAHL and the product im interested in is made IN Illinois :thumbsup: Wahl Pro Series Pet Clipper Kit with Rechargeable Cord/Cordless Pet Clipper

:thumbsup: Its a really nice kit coems with everyhtung and cordless for pets:blush:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Ptso has the same kit for 45.00 and if oyu are interested in a different one you can call Wahlo and ask where it was made at and they will tell you where exactly it is made at :thumbsup:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

oh God my spelling PETCO .........


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

romeo&juliet said:


> Really wow they show pictures on the boxes say made in USA and their website tells you the same Wahl thats shocking are they lying? :angry:


 Ursula, my Wahl trimmer was stamped with "made in China". Maybe only part of it was made there? I guess the only way to know for sure is to contact Wahl.:huh:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Ursula, my Wahl trimmer was stamped with "made in China". Maybe only part of it was made there? I guess the only way to know for sure is to contact Wahl.:huh:


 




I belive they are made every where :blink: but i did call them and asked about the one specific i was interested in and i was told they where made in Illinois so i guess it depends on what type you chose.:smilie_tischkante: I was looking into the Wahl cordless trimmers KIT with all the good stuff i would need. 

Wahl ProSeries Pet Clipper Kit with Rechargeable Cord/Cordless Pet Clipper at PETCO


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ursula, one of the reviews said "it doesn't cut the soft maltese hairs" but if it didn't work you could always return it!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have 2 cordless, both are Wahl. One says Made in Hungary and the blade is made in Germany (bottom front says ARCO SE). The other one is Moser by Wahl and it says only Made in Germany. Nothing on the blade. But mine are not recent models.


----------

